# Old Sailor's SW Ont. Herf



## Old Sailor

Throwing this out for interest, mark down May 2nd at Old Sailor's place for the first SW Ont herf. More details to follow.


----------



## Kidrock387

:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk 



YESSSSSSS:chk:chk




No Tunnel for Nick!


----------



## sailchaser

Arrrrrrrr!!!!:tu:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Kidrock387 said:


> No Tunnel for Nick!


 Man im scared to come over with stuff now. If I get hit I lose my federal clearance:hnand position



Old Sailor said:


> Throwing this out for interest, mark down May 2nd at Old Sailor's place for the first SW Ont herf. More details to follow.


Im down. Dont know about bring over or bring back cigars tho

Put me down x5 (Ms. Detroit, Mo, BigSmoke, Pops)


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Man im scared to come over with stuff now. If I get hit I lose my federal clearance:hnand position
> 
> Im down. Dont know about bring over or bring back cigars tho
> 
> Put me down x5 (Ms. Detroit, Mo, BigSmoke, Pops)


:tu:tu my humi is open to ya


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> :tu:tu my humi is open to ya


OKAAAAAAAAAAAAA  I mean thxs.:tu I wonder if I cant get across with some port.


----------



## Old Sailor

Port:dr:dr:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> Port:dr:dr:r


2bottles per person thats 8bottles


----------



## Old Sailor

Sorry, shuld have read May 3rd...Saturday.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> Sorry, shuld have read May 3rd...Saturday.


so r u saying may 17th?


----------



## Old Sailor

Nope, May 3rd not 2nd:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> Nope, May 3rd not 2nd:tu


Ok.. I"ll find a babysitter.


----------



## Mtmouse

I'm scheduled to work but I'll see if I can book it off now.


----------



## Old Sailor

Mtmouse said:


> I'm scheduled to work but I'll see if I can book it off now.


ya could always just say your checking out the situation, even if it is out of your jurisdiction:chk:chk


----------



## Mtmouse

Old Sailor said:


> ya could always just say your checking out the situation, even if it is out of your jurisdiction:chk:chk


I'm sure I have some subpoenas to serve or witnesses to interview out there.


----------



## Kidrock387

Mtmouse said:


> I'm scheduled to work but I'll see if I can book it off now.


Just found out from the department that I will be working an event. It is for a good cause.....so will see.............


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Mtmouse said:


> I'm sure I have some subpoenas to serve or witnesses to interview out there.


Man I hope my boss never reads this threads. I used those just the other week.:r


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Man I hope my boss never reads this threads. I used those just the other week.:r


 just bring LT with ya:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> just bring LT with ya:r


naw..


----------



## Mtmouse

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Man I hope my boss never reads this threads. I used those just the other week.:r


We may have to come up with some new excuses.:r


----------



## Mtmouse

DETROITPHA357 said:


> naw..


Booker wants to have a good time.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Mtmouse said:


> We may have to come up with some new excuses.:r


:tu:tu:tu:chk:chk


----------



## shaggy

woooohoooo this side of the ditch....i am soooo in


btw...any of you yanks who dont want to cross with smokes...my humis are all open to ya or u can mail me ur smokes and i will bring them to daves :tu


----------



## Old Sailor

shaggy said:


> woooohoooo this side of the ditch....i am soooo in
> 
> btw...any of you yanks who dont want to cross with smokes...my humis are all open to ya or u can mail me ur smokes and i will bring them to daves :tu




ya.....2 weeks before hand:r:r:r:mn


----------



## Conch Republican

Nah - they are not going to Str8ege!


----------



## Bear

I may very well be able to make this one. Will let every1 know closer to the date.


----------



## Darb85

might just have to try to make it. If I have my plane by then ill be flyin in. Some one give me a ride?


----------



## Ron1YY

Hmmmm, May 3rd........I'll remember that day.


Ron


Note to self: Remember the flag this time, DAMN IT!!!!!!


----------



## shaggy

Darb85 said:


> might just have to try to make it. If I have my plane by then ill be flyin in. Some one give me a ride?


just put on the autopilot to circle and parachute in...:r


----------



## str8edg

Conch Republican said:


> Nah - they are not going to Str8ege!


Well I hope you sent them LAST YEAR....

Dave, man I wish I could get down. One day I will make ot to a herf....


----------



## shaggy

str8edg said:


> Well I hope you sent them LAST YEAR....
> 
> Dave, man I wish I could get down. One day I will make ot to a herf....


or a herf will make it to you...:r


----------



## Darb85

shaggy said:


> just put on the autopilot to circle and parachute in...:r


ha, Dont know how he FAA would look at that. THought that would be quite the freaking entrance thats for sure!


----------



## RHNewfie

The day has been marked!


----------



## Conch Republican

Str8ege - when are you in Montreal?


----------



## str8edg

We are there for four days 29th of June till the 3rd of July.


----------



## a2vr6

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Man im scared to come over with stuff now. If I get hit I lose my federal clearance:hnand position
> 
> Im down. Dont know about bring over or bring back cigars tho
> 
> Put me down x5 (Ms. Detroit, Mo, BigSmoke, Pops)


No worries, just bring yourself booker. There will be plenty of cigars to be had. Just have Dave ship whatever you intend on bringing back. Hope I can make it, gotta check the schedule.


----------



## DragonMan

Oh yeah!! No tunnel, no border, no problem!!!! You guys crossing the border who don't want to cross with smokes feel free to smoke some of mine!! :tu


----------



## shaggy

Darb85 said:


> ha, Dont know how he FAA would look at that. THought that would be quite the freaking entrance thats for sure!


we dont got no FAA up here.....everyone just looks up and calls the airport when we see a plane


----------



## Coach

a possiblity that i might be able to venture north. what's the hotel damage round you?????


----------



## sailchaser

Looks like I've got to change my request day off


----------



## Ron1YY

Ok, I'm lost  Someone fill me in on this Crossing the boarder with smokes thing????


Ron


----------



## Old Sailor

Coach said:


> a possiblity that i might be able to venture north. what's the hotel damage round you?????


Well, theres places in Windsor, about 30 min drive from me, or Leamington about 10 min drive. Days Inn, Best Western, Hilton, Ramada, Comfort Inn, Pelee Motor Inn.


----------



## Mtmouse

Ron1YY said:


> Ok, I'm lost  Someone fill me in on this Crossing the boarder with smokes thing????
> 
> Ron


Let's just say it hurt a couple brothers in the pocket book, coming home last weekend.


----------



## Old Sailor

Ron1YY said:


> Ok, I'm lost  Someone fill me in on this Crossing the boarder with smokes thing????
> 
> Ron


Seems like customs are being a pain again. Gotta tell them you have smokes with ya going both ways, and if they think you purchased any while away, hit ya with taxes & duty. If you don't declair them, & get caught, Taxes, duty and may lose the cigars on top of that.


----------



## Ron1YY

Mtmouse said:


> Let's just say it hurt a couple brothers in the pocket book, coming home last weekend.





Old Sailor said:


> Seems like customs are being a pain again. Gotta tell them you have smokes with ya going both ways, and if they think you purchased any while away, hit ya with taxes & duty. If you don't declair them, & get caught, Taxes, duty and may lose the cigars on top of that.


That is complete Crap!!!!!! how many and who got hit by this???? If you don't want to post openly, PM me.

:sb Phuckin Customs , I guess I'll have to do something about that :gn


----------



## Old Sailor

Pm coming...........thats what happens when ya don't declare stuff.....


----------



## DeNeiro

I am likely in aswell!! 90 days and counting down!!


----------



## rborrell

I can't believe my luck - I will be golfing on Hilton Head island and don't return until the day after the herf. I am determined to get to one one of these days. Have a good time Dave.

By the way, can you send me details on the nastry Customs expereince? I am planning a cross-border trip - this may be problematic.

THanks


----------



## ZYA_LTR

I'll try to see if i can convince James and another brother or two to do a carpool to come over, and we'll have to bring cash instead of smokes, to compensate what we pinch out of your humidors, as i don't wanna risk any hassles with the crossing and duties, can't afford the financial, or background issues.


----------



## shaggy

ZYA_LTR said:


> I'll try to see if i can convince James and another brother or two to do a carpool to come over, and we'll have to bring *cash* instead of smokes, to compensate what we pinch out of your humidors, as i don't wanna risk any hassles with the crossing and duties, can't afford the financial, or background issues.


we dont accept that cheapo american cash up here.....u will just have to owe us...:r


----------



## Old Sailor

ZYA_LTR said:


> I'll try to see if i can convince James and another brother or two to do a carpool to come over, and we'll have to bring cash instead of smokes, to compensate what we pinch out of your humidors, as i don't wanna risk any hassles with the crossing and duties, can't afford the financial, or background issues.


WUSS:r:r I'll take 6 grapes as payment.  and you guys can have all you want from Shaggy's stash.


----------



## google.com

I will be in International Falls at the time. I might have to swing by.


----------



## Dirty Dee

Well, I see if I can make this one. I will have a better handle on things as the date gets closer. :cb


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Are we still a go4this.


----------



## Kidrock387

I just found out that I CAN make it :chk:chk


----------



## SilverFox

When and where is this I travel to ontario fairly often and might be able to swing a "_work trip"_ around this.

If of course all you ancient gorillas will have me

:ss


----------



## shaggy

Kidrock387 said:


> I just found out that I CAN make it :chk:chk


great to hear jon......dont forget our deal:tu


----------



## Kidrock387

shaggy said:


> great to hear jon......dont forget our deal:tu


Mike I have you covered like how i like to eat cupcakes :chk


----------



## Old Sailor

Still on:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk at my place!!!

Lets start a list of whos coming.


----------



## shaggy

1. Shaggy


....need there be more?


----------



## RHNewfie

1. Shaggy
2. RHNewfie


----------



## DragonMan

1. Shaggy
2. RHNewfie
3. DragonMan


----------



## Mtmouse

1. Shaggy
2. RHNewfie
3. DragonMan
4. Mtmouse


----------



## chip

Not sure why anyone should worry about cigars going to Canada. If you are not Canadian, then why would there be a tax on a legal product?
Coming back will deal with US customs....another matter entirely.


----------



## str8edg

1. Shaggy
2. RHNewfie
3. DragonMan
4. Mtmouse
5. str8edg - in spirit


----------



## DETROITPHA357

1. Shaggy
2. RHNewfie
3. DragonMan
4. Mtmouse
5. str8edg - in spirit 
6. Mr. & Ms. Detroitpha357 (maybe mo & pops)


----------



## Old Sailor

Can't wait.......:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Old Sailor

chip said:


> Not sure why anyone should worry about cigars going to Canada. If you are not Canadian, then why would there be a tax on a legal product?
> Coming back will deal with US customs....another matter entirely.


They're all wusses Chip:r:r


----------



## shaggy

Old Sailor said:


> They're all wusses Chip:r:r


them americians have to learn to bend over and take it like a man :r:r

now where the heck is that "take it like a man" smiley?????


----------



## Kidrock387

1. Shaggy
2. RHNewfie
3. DragonMan
4. Mtmouse
5. str8edg - in spirit 
6. Mr. & Ms. Detroitpha357 (maybe mo & pops)
7. Kidrock-First day of summer for me. It will be one hecka of a blast


----------



## Bear

1. Shaggy
2. RHNewfie
3. DragonMan
4. Mtmouse
5. str8edg - in spirit 
6. Mr. & Ms. Detroitpha357 (maybe mo & pops)
7. Kidrock-First day of summer for me. It will be one hecka of a blast
8. Bear


----------



## sailchaser

Bear said:


> 1. Shaggy
> 2. RHNewfie
> 3. DragonMan
> 4. Mtmouse
> 5. str8edg - in spirit
> 6. Mr. & Ms. Detroitpha357 (maybe mo & pops)
> 7. Kidrock-First day of summer for me. It will be one hecka of a blast
> 8. Bear
> 9. sailchaser and Mrs.


put in for 2 days off and looks like we will celbrate our anniversy a little early accross the river


----------



## RHNewfie

1. Shaggy
2. RHNewfie & Faith
3. DragonMan
4. Mtmouse
5. str8edg - in spirit 
6. Mr. & Ms. Detroitpha357 (maybe mo & pops)
7. Kidrock-First day of summer for me. It will be one hecka of a blast
8. Bear


----------



## shaggy

sailchaser said:


> put in for 2 days off and looks like we will celbrate our anniversy a little early accross the river


wooo hooo....i told ya it should count for 2 dates...especially if you get searched by customs...that is like gettin the 3rd base:r:r


----------



## Ron1YY

:ss I like you guys !!!!!!!


Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> :ss I like you guys !!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


do u like us enough to attend?


----------



## Ms. Detroit

Can't wait Dave!!!!!!!!!!!:chk:chk


----------



## Old Sailor

A little bump.....will post more when it's closer to May.:tu:tu What the heck....Mike and Nick not bringing their betterhalves??

_1. Shaggy
2. RHNewfie & Faith
3. DragonMan
4. Mtmouse
5. str8edg - in spirit 
6. Mr. & Ms. Detroitpha357 (maybe mo & pops)
7. Kidrock-First day of summer for me. It will be one hecka of a blast
8. Bear
9. sailchaser and Mrs._


----------



## Ron1YY

DETROITPHA357 said:


> do u like us enough to attend?


Hmmmm, can I attend in Spirit :tu :r !!!

Ron


----------



## Old Sailor

Ron1YY said:


> Hmmmm, can I attend in Spirit :tu :r !!!
> 
> Ron


:r of course:r


----------



## Old Sailor

_. Shaggy
2. RHNewfie & Faith
3. DragonMan
4. Mtmouse
5. str8edg - in spirit 
6. Mr. & Ms. Detroitpha357 (maybe mo & pops)
7. Kidrock-First day of summer for me. It will be one hecka of a blast
8. Bear
9. sailchaser and Mrs._
_10. Sancho??_


----------



## Ron1YY

Old Sailor said:


> :r of course:r


I'm glad you said that Dave :r :r :r :mn

Ron


----------



## DragonMan

Ron1YY said:


> Hmmmm, can I attend in Spirit :tu :r !!!
> 
> Ron


This could be very dangerous!!! :hn I'm still paying for the last time you said that!! :mn


----------



## Ron1YY

DragonMan said:


> This could be very dangerous!!! :hn I'm still paying for the last time you said that!! :mn


Maybe :r  But this time I have Permission :r

Ron


----------



## Old Sailor

DragonMan said:


> This could be very dangerous!!! :hn I'm still paying for the last time you said that!! :mn


:r:r wuss:r:r


----------



## shaggy

DragonMan said:


> This could be very dangerous!!! :hn I'm still paying for the last time you said that!! :mn


dont fight it nick....just curl up in the corner and take it like a wuss....:r:r


----------



## DragonMan

Old Sailor said:


> :r:r wuss:r:r





shaggy said:


> dont fight it nick....just curl up in the corner and take it like a wuss....:r:r


Thanks brothers....and people wonder why it's so cold over here!!! :r :tu


----------



## sailchaser

Old Sailor said:


> Well, theres places in Windsor, about 30 min drive from me, or Leamington about 10 min drive. Days Inn, Best Western, Hilton, Ramada, Comfort Inn, Pelee Motor Inn.


Dave which is closer to Leamington, Kat and I will be doing the over night Gig, could you PM there number by chance so I can look into making a reservation:tu


----------



## Kidrock387

. Shaggy
2. RHNewfie & Faith
3. DragonMan
4. Mtmouse
5. str8edg - in spirit 
6. Mr. & Ms. Detroitpha357 (maybe mo & pops)
7. Kidrock-Shorter Appearance :hn:hn
8. Bear
9. sailchaser and Mrs.
10. Sancho??


----------



## Conch Republican

90% sure on this one!:ss


----------



## White97Jimmy

I may make an appearance.


----------



## Old Sailor

White97Jimmy said:


> I may make an appearance.


:ss:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

_1. Shaggy
2. RHNewfie & Faith
3. DragonMan
4. Mtmouse
5. str8edg - in spirit 
6. Mr. & Ms. Detroitpha357 (maybe mo & pops)
7. Kidrock-First day of summer for me. It will be one hecka of a blast
8. Bear
9. sailchaser and Mrs._
_10. Sancho??_
_11. James??_
_12. Conch??_


----------



## Old Sailor

_1. Shaggy
2. RHNewfie & Faith
3. DragonMan
4. Mtmouse
5. str8edg - in spirit 
6. Mr. & Ms. Detroitpha357 (maybe mo & pops)
7. Kidrock-First day of summer for me. It will be one hecka of a blast
8. Bear
9. sailchaser and Mrs._
_10. Sancho??_
_11. James??_
_12. Conch??_

_Question for all.....who is staying overnight? and what place would be better for your stay....Leamington or Windsor.....Leamington is on the way for guys from Ont. probably cheaper too, Windsor is a little more pricey. _


----------



## Ron1YY

WOOHOO!!!!! This is getting Good!!!


Ron


----------



## Old Sailor

Oh crap :hn:hn:r:chk


----------



## DragonMan

Old Sailor said:


> Oh crap :hn:hn:r:chk


*WUSS!!* 
I'm not scared!!


----------



## Kidrock387

DragonMan said:


> *WUSS!!*
> I'm not scared!!


:r...Nick that is classic


----------



## Conch Republican

Ron1YY said:


> WOOHOO!!!!! *BLAH BLAH BLAH!*
> 
> Ron


I have to get my screen checked :ss


----------



## shaggy

Ron1YY said:


> WOOHOO!!!!! This is getting Good!!!
> 
> Ron


who let him in here?????

i still have to confir with nick but i am leanin towards an overnighter


----------



## chip

Dave, I would love to make this one, but I will be in Phoenix that week.
I think I return late on the first, but even so will need to have some Q time at home.
I know you all will have a good time.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

chip said:


> Dave, I would love to make this one, but I will be in Phoenix that week.
> I think I return late on the first, but even so will need to have some Q time at home.
> I know you all will have a good time.


Dangggg now I might have to drive. (unless i can get mo or les)


----------



## Old Sailor

Will smoke one for ya Chip :tu Booker, ya better be bring a truck load of you know what :al:r


----------



## Ron1YY

Old Sailor said:


> Will smoke one for ya Chip :tu Booker, ya better be bring a truck load of you know what :al:r


Sounds like some people need a special care package :al :tu

Ron


----------



## Old Sailor

For those staying, here are the places to look at.
Leamington = Comfort Inn; Ramada Inn
Windsor = Bestwestern; Holiday Inn; Radisson; Comfort Inn; super8; Travelodge- Casino


----------



## Kidrock387

This thread need smack talk


----------



## Kidrock387

Pre-Herf Tailgate lol


----------



## Ron1YY

Kidrock387 said:


> This thread need smack talk


You ask I'll give!!!!! Dave :tu Keep posting what you want Bro :r

Ron


----------



## White97Jimmy

Ron1YY said:


> You ask I'll give!!!!! Dave :tu Keep posting what you want Bro :r
> 
> Ron


Keep yapping, FL still has that white flag!


----------



## RHNewfie

Old Sailor said:


> For those staying, here are the places to look at.
> Leamington = Comfort Inn; Ramada Inn
> Windsor = Bestwestern; Holiday Inn; Radisson; Comfort Inn; super8; Travelodge- Casino


Geez are we gonna herf for the whole weekend :ss:r


----------



## Ron1YY

White97Jimmy said:


> Keep yapping, FL still has that white flag!


We'll see who end up with the White Flag:gn

Ron


----------



## Old Sailor

RHNewfie said:


> Geez are we gonna herf for the whole weekend :ss:r


I guess the 2 old fuddies from Hamilton area are lookin to stay down, guess they can't handle the longgggggggg drive home.:r:r


----------



## Bear

Ron1YY said:


> We'll see who end up with the White Flag:gn
> 
> Ron


Do we _really _want to start this again? I know that there was no official picture with the flag, but I thought we had a truce!


----------



## shaggy

Old Sailor said:


> I guess the 2 old fuddies from Hamilton area are lookin to stay down, guess they can't handle the longgggggggg drive home.:r:r


who said we are goin home???:r:r

actually it was marks (conch) idea


----------



## Mark THS

I'm going to tentatively try to make it. I'll be out of town from April 24-30, but will be back in time hopefully. 

A move is in the works, so I'm going to try to make as many Detroit and S. Ontario herfs as I can before July 1st


----------



## JPH

PM sent.... I'd like to hang out b4 I go to NY for 10 weeks.


----------



## Old Sailor

For those staying, here are the places to look at.
Leamington = Comfort Inn; Ramada Inn
Windsor = Bestwestern; Holiday Inn; Radisson; Comfort Inn; super8; Travelodge- Casino



Bump:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

_1. Shaggy
2. RHNewfie & Faith
3. DragonMan
4. Mtmouse
5. str8edg - in spirit 
6. Mr. & Ms. Detroitpha357 (maybe mo & pops)
7. Kidrock-First day of summer for me. It will be one hecka of a blast
8. Bear
9. sailchaser and Mrs._
_10. Sancho??_
_11. James??_
_12. Conch??_
_13. JPH & Guest?_
14. Mark?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> For those staying, here are the places to look at.
> Leamington = Comfort Inn; Ramada Inn
> Windsor = Bestwestern; Holiday Inn; Radisson; Comfort Inn; super8; Travelodge- Casino
> 
> Bump:ss


I thought I was staying withyou


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I thought I was staying withyou


:ss:ss


----------



## Mark THS

I can see it now, Dave and Gail are getting ready for bed after hosting a wonderful herf when all of the sudden Booker knocks on the bedroom door and demands a bedtime story and a glass of warm milk


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Mark THS said:


> I can see it now, Dave and Gail are getting ready for bed after hosting a wonderful herf when all of the sudden Booker knocks on the bedroom door and demands a bedtime story and a glass of warm milk


:r:r:r U were right on until u said warm milk. Instead a warm glass of 6grapes
PS: I wish I could take my RG back for ya.


----------



## Old Sailor

Mark THS said:


> I can see it now, Dave and Gail are getting ready for bed after hosting a wonderful herf when all of the sudden Booker knocks on the bedroom door and demands a bedtime story and a glass of warm milk


I'll probably get stuck doing all the work for this...Gail might not be fully recovered from her surgury...and I get home from work the Wed. before the herf....busy me :r:r


----------



## Mark THS

DETROITPHA357 said:


> :r:r:r U were right on until u said warm milk. Instead a warm glass of 6grapes
> PS: I wish I could take my RG back for ya.


:r Three Little Pigs and a glass of port. Thats a recipe for the worst possible nightmare I can imagine.


----------



## Old Sailor

glass.....more like a bottle!!:tu:tu


----------



## Mark THS

Old Sailor said:


> glass.....more like a bottle!!:tu:tu


Give him enough port and he wont be awake long enough for the story. Then again, give him enough port and he might not leave the next day


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> glass.....more like a bottle!!:tu:tu


speaking of which, les went and got u another bottle cause I drunk the last one. It's in the freg now but it's looking pretty good.

Mark me necket with a bottle of 6grapes is very sexyyyy:r


----------



## Mark THS

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Mark me necket with a bottle of 6grapes is very sexyyyy:r


:r:r Oh sweet Jesus, I am not kidding I almost lost a mouthful of Diet Coke. That might be the funniest thing I've read here in months

AHHHHHH :r


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> speaking of which, les went and got u another bottle cause I drunk the last one. It's in the freg now but it's looking pretty good.
> 
> Mark me necket with a bottle of 6grapes is very sexyyyy:r


Oh my eyes!!!!:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Mark THS said:


> :r:r Oh sweet Jesus, I am not kidding I almost lost a mouthful of Diet Coke. That might be the funniest thing I've read here in months
> 
> AHHHHHH :r


:r:r



Old Sailor said:


> Oh my eyes!!!!:r


I dont know whats so [email protected] funny, Les said it's so. I am sexy necket with a bottle of 6grapes. Ok im just going to have to show yall...:bn


----------



## Old Sailor

_1. Shaggy
2. RHNewfie & Faith
3. DragonMan & Josie
4. Mtmouse
5. str8edg - in spirit 
6. Mr. & Ms. Detroitpha357 (maybe mo & pops)
7. Kidrock-First day of summer for me. It will be one hecka of a blast
8. Bear
9. sailchaser and Mrs._
_10. Sancho??_
_11. James??_
_12. Conch??_
_13. JPH & Guest?_
14. Mark?

update.....*everyone please bring your lawn chairs*
food: my home made chili and rolls
BBQ hot dogs, and maybe some italian sausage
chicken wings
potatoe salad
cole slaw
desserts???????????????????
booze: I will have pop; some port..just not 6 grapes (yet)
if ya want anything else its BYOB

IMPORTANT.....NO WALNUTS OR PEANUTS PLEASE!!!!!!!!:hn


----------



## DragonMan

DETROITPHA357 said:


> :r:r
> 
> *I dont know whats so [email protected] funny, Les said it's so.* I am sexy necket with a bottle of 6grapes. Ok im just going to have to show yall...:bn


So let me get this straight!! Les says it's so [email protected] funny to see you necket with a bottle of 6grapes.!!!! Makes me wonder what you're using for a cork!!!


----------



## Kidrock387

Ill bring some pop? Maybe Dave or Jeff could tell me where the closets beer store is so I can pick up some Killkenny on the way to the herf? I know not alot of you drink that stuff but Guniess does not sell that in MI or in fact the USA. Also some extra stuff too......


----------



## Old Sailor

Kidrock387 said:


> Ill bring some pop? Maybe Dave or Jeff could tell me where the closets beer store is so I can pick up some Killkenny on the way to the herf? I know not alot of you drink that stuff but Guniess does not sell that in MI or in fact the USA. Also some extra stuff too......


you coming by bridge or tunnel??

bridge = 1818 Huron Church Road, Windsor, ON - 3.51mi - map 
type in beer stores in windsor!!!


----------



## DragonMan

Old Sailor said:


> you coming by bridge or tunnel??


*STAY AWAY FROM THE TUNNEL!!!!!* :hn

:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DragonMan said:


> So let me get this straight!! Les says it's so [email protected] funny to see you necket with a bottle of 6grapes.!!!! Makes me wonder what you're using for a cork!!!


Man why do the MODS allow you to still be on CS:r Whats up Dragon how have ya been


----------



## str8edg

Kidrock387 said:


> Ill bring some pop? Maybe Dave or Jeff could tell me where the closets beer store is so *I can pick up some Killkenny* on the way to the herf? I know not alot of you drink that stuff but Guniess does not sell that in MI or in fact the USA. Also some extra stuff too......


Man know I wish I could get there for sure


----------



## Old Sailor

We'll make sure there are plenty of pics taken Craig!:ss:ss


----------



## str8edg

Old Sailor said:


> We'll make sure there are plenty of pics taken Craig!:ss:ss


Thanks Dave... I am still working on my teleporter


----------



## DragonMan

DETROITPHA357 said:


> *Man why do the MODS allow you to still be on CS* :r Whats up Dragon how have ya been


*They keep telling me to get lost.....and I do!!! * 

I've been hiding in the shadows trying to keep myself out of trouble!!! :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DragonMan said:


> *They keep telling me to get lost.....and I do!!! *
> 
> I've been hiding in the shadows trying to keep myself out of trouble!!! :tu


Dont seem to be working:r


----------



## DragonMan

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Dont seem to be working:r


It's not always easy to hide a dragon!! :r :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DragonMan said:


> It's not always easy to hide a dragon!! :r :r


Dig that. Thats why your the man.:tu
Cant wait to herf with yall in may. And yall better be making plans to make my birthday herf in august.


----------



## DragonMan

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Dig that. Thats why your the man.:tu
> Cant wait to herf with yall in may. And yall better be making plans to make my birthday herf in august.


Definitely...August is a great month to celebrate a birthday and Herf!!! :tu :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DragonMan said:


> Definitely...August is a great month to celebrate a birthday and Herf!!! :tu :tu


Thats not your B-Day month is it? So make sure ya get a head count and carpool over.


----------



## str8edg

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Thats not your B-Day month is it? So make sure ya get a head count and carpool over.


Not to jack Dave's thread but what date is that going on again in Detroit?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

str8edg said:


> *Not to jack Dave's thread *but what date is that going on again in Detroit?


He dont mind It's the 1st weekend in August.. August 1st 2nd and 3rd. The main herf is on the 2nd Saturday
I'll put ya down as coming:chk


----------



## DragonMan

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Thats not your B-Day month is it? So make sure ya get a head count and carpool over.


If I remember correctly it's Shaggy, a2vr6 and my birthday month also!! I hope we will all be herfing together!!! :tu :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DragonMan said:


> If I remember correctly it's Shaggy, a2vr6 and my birthday month also!! I hope we will all be herfing together!!! :tu :tu


Why dont u talk to them and see if we can make it a multi birthday herf?


----------



## Ron1YY

DragonMan said:


> If I remember correctly it's Shaggy, a2vr6 and my birthday month also!! I hope we will all be herfing together!!! :tu :tu





DETROITPHA357 said:


> Why dont u talk to them and see if we can make it a multi birthday herf?


Taking notes and smiling!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Old Sailor

The 14th is our 27 anni:tu:tu:tu


----------



## Ron1YY

Old Sailor said:


> The 14th is our 27 anni:tu:tu:tu


Duly noted Brother :ss !!!!!

Ron


----------



## Old Sailor

Crap :r:r at least your evil cohort Alex isn't postin:hn:hn


----------



## Ron1YY

Old Sailor said:


> Crap :r:r at least your evil cohort Alex isn't postin:hn:hn


Maybe, but our phones work :tu :ss

Ron


----------



## shaggy

you guys are such dicks.....postin this stuff right out in the open...:r


----------



## Old Sailor

What it there Mike or I'll have ta post the photochop of ya as fat bastard that was done, then :gn:gn:r


----------



## shaggy

Old Sailor said:


> What it there Mike or I'll have ta post the photochop of ya as fat bastard that was done, then :gn:gn:r


you type more and more like booker every day...:r:r:chk


----------



## Mtmouse

Old Sailor said:


> The 14th is our 27 anni:tu:tu:tu


The 8th is my B-day....I guess I can start the celebration early.:ss


----------



## Ron1YY

Old Sailor said:


> The 14th is our 27 anni:tu:tu:tu





Mtmouse said:


> The 8th is my B-day....I guess I can start the celebration early.:ss


These are in April, right :tu

Ron


----------



## sailchaser

The 9th is our 21st anniversary and the 15th is Sailkat's Birthday let's see she'll be ummmmmm! ummmmmmm!

Yea Ummmmmm thats

Oh Yea!!!!

29 Yea That's it


----------



## Mtmouse

Ron1YY said:


> These are in April, right :tu
> 
> Ron


don't make me older a month early.:r


----------



## shaggy

Ron1YY said:


> These are in April, right :tu
> 
> Ron


i think everyone is confused.....nick and booker were talkin about august, i am not sure that the others are or if they are refering to may


----------



## RHNewfie

Kidrock387 said:


> Ill bring some pop? Maybe Dave or Jeff could tell me where the closets beer store is so I can pick up some Killkenny on the way to the herf? I know not alot of you drink that stuff but Guniess does not sell that in MI or in fact the USA. Also some extra stuff too......


I'll grab ya some Jon, just remind me closer to the date. Faith and I will bring some sort of dessert as well. Don't be shy to ask for us to bring more Dave!


----------



## Old Sailor

Ron1YY said:


> These are in April, right :tu
> 
> Ron


Aug 14th:bn


----------



## Old Sailor

Mtmouse said:


> The 8th is my B-day....I guess I can start the celebration early.:ss


Oh boy.....May herf and birthday:bn:bn:bn


----------



## Old Sailor

shaggy said:


> you guys are such dicks.....postin this stuff right out in the open...:r


That's ok Mike, we ALL know when your birthday is :ss:ss


----------



## Ron1YY

Old Sailor said:


> That's ok Mike, we ALL know when your birthday is :ss:ss


I don't!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## sailchaser

Old Sailor said:


> That's ok Mike, we ALL know when your birthday is :ss:ss


Neither do I


----------



## Bear

Ron1YY said:


> I don't!!!!!!
> 
> Ron





sailchaser said:


> Neither do I


Check his profile... he doesn't make a secret of it! :r


----------



## Kidrock387

BUMP.....:chk


----------



## Old Sailor

Soon!!!!!

_1. Shaggy
2. RHNewfie & Faith
3. DragonMan & Josie
4. Mtmouse
5. str8edg - in spirit 
6. Mr. & Ms. Detroitpha357 (maybe mo & pops)
7. Kidrock-First day of summer for me. It will be one hecka of a blast
8. Bear
9. sailchaser and Mrs._
_10. Sancho??_
_11. James??_
_12. Conch??_
_13. JPH & Guest?_
14. Mark?

update.....*everyone please bring your lawn chairs*
food: my home made chili and rolls
BBQ hot dogs, and maybe some italian sausage
chicken wings
potatoe salad
cole slaw
desserts???????????????????
booze: I will have pop; some port..just not 6 grapes (yet)
if ya want anything else its BYOB

IMPORTANT.....NO WALNUTS OR PEANUTS PLEASE!!!!!!!!:hn


----------



## shaerza

I will probably be coming. Will post again when i know for sure


----------



## shaggy

shaerza said:


> I will probably be coming. Will post again when i know for sure


why bother with this post then?


----------



## Old Sailor

shaggy said:


> why bother with this post then?


Listen to da wuss:r:r


----------



## Old Sailor

Kidrock387 said:


> BUMP.....:chk


:chk:chk:chk


----------



## shaerza

shaggy said:


> why bother with this post then?


Cus I was hoping it would remind me to ask you if you were getting a hotel room for the night. But alas I forgot I posted it and I forgot to ask :tu


----------



## RHNewfie

Hey, question to those spending the night. You guys planning a Sunday morning herf or just get up and go?


----------



## shaggy

RHNewfie said:


> Hey, question to those spending the night. You guys planning a Sunday morning herf or just get up and go?


i am thinkin a maybe an after breakfast herf....:tu


----------



## shaggy

ok....sidebar to the herf a couple of us were thinkin of a round of golf on sunday. we can do as many ppl as are interested and maybe dave could point us to a nice local course


----------



## Old Sailor

shaggy said:


> ok....sidebar to the herf a couple of us were thinkin of a round of golf on sunday. we can do as many ppl as are interested and maybe dave could point us to a nice local course


well I don't golf......a nice course would be orchard view near Leamington

www.orchardviewgolf.com/


----------



## RHNewfie

Can people update this list with there overnight plans (staying/leaving) if there are enough perhaps we can find somewhere for an after breakfast herf.

1. Shaggy
2. RHNewfie & Faith - Not Sure
3. DragonMan & Josie
4. Mtmouse
5. str8edg - in spirit 
6. Mr. & Ms. Detroitpha357 (maybe mo & pops)
7. Kidrock-First day of summer for me. It will be one hecka of a blast
8. Bear
9. sailchaser and Mrs.
10. Sancho??
11. James??
12. Conch??
13. JPH & Guest?
14. Mark?


update.....everyone please bring your lawn chairs
food: my home made chili and rolls
BBQ hot dogs, and maybe some italian sausage
chicken wings
potatoe salad
cole slaw
desserts???????????????????
booze: I will have pop; some port..just not 6 grapes (yet)
if ya want anything else its BYOB

IMPORTANT.....NO WALNUTS OR PEANUTS PLEASE!!!!!!!!


----------



## shaggy

1. Shaggy (prolly overnite) (golf)
2. RHNewfie & Faith - Not Sure
3. DragonMan & Josie
4. Mtmouse
5. str8edg - in spirit 
6. Mr. & Ms. Detroitpha357 (maybe mo & pops)
7. Kidrock-First day of summer for me. It will be one hecka of a blast
8. Bear
9. sailchaser and Mrs.
10. Sancho??
11. James??
12. Conch??
13. JPH & Guest?
14. Mark?


update.....everyone please bring your lawn chairs
food: my home made chili and rolls
BBQ hot dogs, and maybe some italian sausage
chicken wings
potatoe salad
cole slaw
desserts???????????????????
booze: I will have pop; some port..just not 6 grapes (yet)
if ya want anything else its BYOB

IMPORTANT.....NO WALNUTS OR PEANUTS PLEASE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kidrock387

1. Shaggy (prolly overnite) (golf)
2. RHNewfie & Faith - Not Sure
3. DragonMan & Josie
4. Mtmouse
5. str8edg - in spirit 
6. Mr. & Ms. Detroitpha357 (maybe mo & pops)
7. Kidrock-Not Staying Night...Plans may change
8. Bear
9. sailchaser and Mrs.
10. Sancho??
11. James??
12. Conch??
13. JPH & Guest?
14. Mark?


----------



## Old Sailor

I'm staying.....oh wait...never mind!:r:r


Oh Jon.....have I got something for you!


----------



## shaggy

Old Sailor said:


> I'm staying.....oh wait...never mind!:r:r
> 
> Oh Jon.....have I got something for you!


i think everyone has something for jon......:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Mannn is it time yet???? why when something is dealing with canada things always seem2take so long. (like crossing the boarder) LOL


----------



## sailchaser

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Mannn is it time yet???? why when something is dealing with canada things always seem2take so long. (like crossing the boarder) LOL


I thuoght Dave was sending the Griffon for us to ride over on to elimate the boder crossing stuff


----------



## Mark THS

Camping out in Daves lawn ala Shack Herf?


----------



## sailchaser

I found RC today:al


----------



## Old Sailor

sailchaser said:


> I found RC today:al


:r:r


----------



## Kidrock387

Old Sailor said:


> I'm staying.....oh wait...never mind!:r:r
> 
> Oh Jon.....have I got something for you!


OMG.......:hn:hn


----------



## Kidrock387

Mark THS said:


> Camping out in Daves lawn ala Shack Herf?


:tpd:

???? LOL


----------



## shaerza

Mark THS said:


> Camping out in Daves lawn ala Shack Herf?


Camping in tents at SH is a dangerous endeavour!

1. Shaggy (prolly overnite) (golf)
2. RHNewfie & Faith - Not Sure
3. DragonMan & Josie
4. Mtmouse
5. str8edg - in spirit 
6. Mr. & Ms. Detroitpha357 (maybe mo & pops)
7. Kidrock-First day of summer for me. It will be one hecka of a blast
8. Bear
9. sailchaser and Mrs.
10. Sancho??
11. James??
12. Conch??
13. JPH & Guest?
14. Mark?
15. Shaerza (overnite) (Golf)

update.....everyone please bring your lawn chairs
food: my home made chili and rolls
BBQ hot dogs, and maybe some italian sausage
chicken wings
potatoe salad
cole slaw
desserts???????????????????
booze: I will have pop; some port..just not 6 grapes (yet)
if ya want anything else its BYOB

IMPORTANT.....NO WALNUTS OR PEANUTS PLEASE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mark THS

shaerza said:


> Camping in tents at SH is a dangerous endeavour!


Honestly. Who wants to wake up in a tent to find JPH snuggling them with Night Cap breath and gym shorts?

:hn


----------



## ZYA_LTR

I'm still up in the air, i haven't been on the board much, i've been trying to get the house ready to sell, and tending to the pregnant wife......

BTW, we went to the Doctor yesterday, and we found out IT'S A BOY!!!

WooHoo 

Now to start buying golf clubs, guns, and a pair of camo onesies.

I'll touch base with James to see if he is going, and try to carpool with him if the wife let's me go. I honestly don't think i have smoked since the Feb. 2nd Herf, and only seen some of the crew like once or twice since then up at the outlet.

The wife is still on me to quit before the baby is born, i dunno, we'll ha ve to see what happens.


----------



## sailchaser

ZYA_LTR said:


> I'm still up in the air, i haven't been on the board much, i've been trying to get the house ready to sell, and tending to the pregnant wife......
> 
> BTW, we went to the Doctor yesterday, and we found out IT'S A BOY!!!
> 
> WooHoo
> 
> Now to start buying golf clubs, guns, and a pair of camo onesies.
> 
> quote]
> 
> Congrats on the Good News ,and it's an excuse to buy more golf clubs, guns and stuff


----------



## JPH

Mark THS said:


> Honestly. Who wants to wake up in a tent to find JPH snuggling them with Night Cap breath and gym shorts?
> 
> :hn


Thats a lot of people's dream my friend.


----------



## Mark THS

JPH said:


> Thats a lot of people's dream my friend.


Lets leave Jimmy out of this!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Mark THS said:


> Lets leave Jimmy out of this!


LOL


----------



## sailchaser

Mark THS said:


> Lets leave Jimmy out of this!





DETROITPHA357 said:


> LOL


:tpd:


----------



## 357

The wife and I might be able to make it, assuming all BOTL are invited (even CS n00bs).

We stayed at the Day's Inn in Leamington a month or two ago. It looks like it's booked for this weekend though.

http://www.all-hotels.com/book-hotel/Days+Inn+-+Leamington-Leamington-Ontario/36312/8

Here are some links for other hotels in the area...
http://www.all-hotels.com/canada/ontario/leamington_e1.htm

Is there anything you would like folks to bring, food, drink, etc? Gars would be obvious, but it sounds like that might be an issue (thanks to customs). Maybe I'll have to send some to you ahead of time.

Mike


----------



## Old Sailor

I will post directions later....if you plan on staying, better book soon!!!

1. Shaggy (prolly overnite) (golf)
2. RHNewfie & Faith - Not Sure
3. DragonMan & Josie
4. Mtmouse
5. str8edg - in spirit 
6. Mr. & Ms. Detroitpha357 (maybe mo & pops)
7. Kidrock-First day of summer for me. It will be one hecka of a blast
8. Bear
9. sailchaser and Mrs.
10. Sancho??
11. James??
12. Conch??
13. JPH & Guest?
14. Mark?
15. Shaerza (overnite) (Golf)
16. 357 & wife???

update.....*everyone please bring your lawn chairs
*food: my home made chili and rolls
BBQ hot dogs, and maybe some italian sausage
chicken wings
potatoe salad
cole slaw
desserts???????????????????
booze: I will have pop; some port..just not 6 grapes (yet)
if ya want anything else its BYOB

IMPORTANT.....NO WALNUTS OR PEANUTS PLEASE!!!!!!!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Man I wish the 2nd will hurry up&come already.... Dave can I sleep next 2your box? I promise I won't be chain smoking @ 4am ( I lie, I lie) (;


----------



## DragonMan

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Man I wish the 2nd will hurry up&come already.... Dave can I sleep next 2your box? I promise I won't be chain smoking @ 4am ( I lie, I lie) (;


Hey Booker, sorry to break the news to you but you have to wait until May 3 not May 2!!! That means an extra day of waiting brother!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DragonMan said:


> Hey Booker, sorry to break the news to you but you have to wait until May 3 not May 2!!! That means an extra day of waiting brother!!


:hn:hn:hn:hn:hn


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Man I wish the 2nd will hurry up&come already.... Dave can I sleep next 2your box? I promise I won't be chain smoking @ 4am ( I lie, I lie) (;


:tu:tu:tu:chk:chk


----------



## Conch Republican

I am +75% on this one...Shaggy - where are we stayin?


----------



## shaggy

Conch Republican said:


> I am +75% on this one...Shaggy - where are we stayin?


hell i dunno....book the room and send me the addy


----------



## RHNewfie

Now Mark, you know you are coming!!


----------



## Old Sailor

shaggy said:


> hell i dunno....book the room and send me the addy


WUSS:r:r


----------



## Old Sailor

ATTENTION ALL WHO ARE ATTENDING.................If you can, please bring some extras if you want to get in on the next SOB/WRECKING CREW bomb. I will explain when you arrive who the next target will be. :mn:mn


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> ATTENTION ALL WHO ARE ATTENDING.................If you can, please bring some extras if you want to get in on the next SOB/WRECKING CREW bomb. I will explain when you arrive who the next target will be. :mn:mn


Man im already scared to bring what im bringing Im going to lose my clearance for sure messing with yall. Back to the beat I go.:gn


----------



## shaggy

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Man im already scared to bring what im bringing Im going to lose my clearance for sure messing with yall. Back to the beat I go.:gn


dont be scared.....u guys can bring anything u want up here...it is for personal use on ur stay here. (that is if they even ask)


----------



## Old Sailor

shaggy said:


> dont be scared.....u guys can bring anything u want up here...it is for personal use on ur stay here. (that is if they even ask)


:tpd::tu:tu:chk:tu:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

shaggy said:


> dont be scared.....u guys can bring anything u want up here...it is for personal use on ur stay here. (that is if they even ask)


Ok, im going to make a quick run to customs (canada side) to make sure and if thats the case then it's allllllgoodddd.....:tu I was just wondering about me bring illegal contraband from my country to another? They can always turn u around for that. Ill reading too much into it but I have to be sure for for professionsl reasons:gn Dont want to lose that clearance I waited 10years to get.:bn


----------



## ambientboy

I SO want to come up for this, but May 3rd is gonna be tough. I Work Saturdays, so I'll have to wait till there's a June gathering in Canada and then I'll trek from Rochester!! I'll see what I can do about RHNewfie's June herf.


----------



## 357

I just found out we're going to be celebrating my daughter's first birthday on Saturday. I was under the impression it would be next weekend since her actual B-day is on 5/8.

My apologies I will not be able to attend.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

357 said:


> I just found out we're going to be celebrating my daughter's first birthday on Saturday. I was under the impression it would be next weekend since her actual B-day is on 5/8.
> 
> My apologies I will not be able to attend.


i'll ash1 4u.


----------



## 357

DETROITPHA357 said:


> i'll ash1 4u.


I appreciate it. Get some pics too!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Temp Thread Jack 4My Canada BOTL's*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=152356

Jack Over.:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

Any one else, add your name please.

1. Shaggy (prolly overnite) (golf)
2. RHNewfie & Faith - Not Sure
3. DragonMan & Josie
4. Mtmouse
5. str8edg - in spirit 
6. Mr. & Ms. Detroitpha357 (maybe mo & pops)
7. Kidrock-First day of summer for me. It will be one hecka of a blast
8. Bear
9. sailchaser and Mrs.
10. Sancho??
11. James??
12. Conch??
13. JPH & Guest?
14. Mark?
15. Shaerza (overnite) (Golf)

update.....*everyone please bring your lawn chairs*
food: my home made chili and rolls
BBQ hot dogs, and maybe some italian sausage
chicken wings
potatoe salad
cole slaw
desserts???????????????????
booze: I will have pop; some port..just not 6 grapes (yet)
if ya want anything else its BYOB

IMPORTANT.....NO WALNUTS OR PEANUTS PLEASE!!!!!!!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> If anyone wants my home phone number PM me.


Can I call you after the herf. Wink Wink


----------



## Mark THS

Is anyone just going for the day? Any interest in carpooling?


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Can I call you after the herf. Wink Wink


:r:r:chk:chk:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Mark THS said:


> Is anyone just going for the day? Any interest in carpooling?


If we spend the nite Maruice will need a ride home, Not sure if you want him in your car tho after the other nite:hn



Old Sailor said:


> :r:r:chk:chk:chk


:bn


----------



## Mark THS

DETROITPHA357 said:


> If we spend the nite Maruice will need a ride home, Not sure if you want him in your car tho after the other nite:hn


Perfect. When we cross the border I will casually mention to the fine border agents that he's a drug mule. It will be rubber gloves and coughs all evening for Maurice :bn


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Mark THS said:


> Perfect. When we cross the border I will casually mention to the fine border agents that he's a drug mule. *It will be rubber gloves and coughs all evening for Maurice* :bn


:r:r:r
Ok lets not jack OldSailor thread to bad, im going back to ours:tu

Dave your doing a great job, keep up the good work. (that should get me a extra beer or two)


----------



## sailchaser

DETROITPHA357 said:


> :r:r:r
> Ok lets not jack OldSailor thread to bad, im going back to ours:tu
> 
> Dave your doing a great job, keep up the good work. (that should get me a extra beer or two)


Great job on bring the thread back to right side of the tracks (is that worth a pop) Thanks for all the info Dave:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

re directions......here ya go...... N42 01.8 W082 44.1 :r:r


----------



## shaerza

Would it be faster/easier to take the bridge or the tunnel if I am coming from the south?


----------



## sailchaser

Old Sailor said:


> re directions......here ya go...... N42 01.8 W082 44.1 :r:r


Thanks, 
Now I can find the Herf !!
:r:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

sailchaser said:


> *Great job on bring the thread back to right side of the tracks* (is that worth a pop) Thanks for all the info Dave:tu


I C Mod in my future


Old Sailor said:


> re directions......here ya go...... *N42 01.8 W082 44.1 *:r:r


I can find that no prob


----------



## ZYA_LTR

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I can find that no prob


I thought all you old guys were used to navigation via the sun and wind direction.......Ancient elderly secret.....LOL


----------



## Conch Republican

Easy youngun!!


----------



## Kidrock387

ZYA_LTR said:


> I thought all you old guys were used to navigation via the sun and wind direction.......Ancient elderly secret.....LOL


:r:r


----------



## Conch Republican

99%.....


----------



## CigarMonkel

almost positive i'll be there!


----------



## sailchaser

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I C Mod in my future


Mod=Magnificent Old dude :tu
I can live with that:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

shaerza said:


> Would it be faster/easier to take the bridge or the tunnel if I am coming from the south?


bridge:tu:tu


----------



## CigarMonkel

so my i can't come :hn. i had promised my friend i'd man the grill at his moms annual kentucky derby party this year and didn't realize the race was on the 3rd. i WILL make it out there though one of these days.


----------



## shaerza

So far extended weather reports are showing sun. Do you have a tent/covered area in case the weather disagrees with us Dave?


----------



## Old Sailor

shaerza said:


> So far extended weather reports are showing sun. Do you have a tent/covered area in case the weather disagrees with us Dave?


Garage If I'm lucky maybe a screened gazebo type thing:hn


----------



## Old Sailor

*6 DAYS TA GO!!!!:chk:chk:chk*

Any one else, add your name please.

1. Shaggy (prolly overnite) (golf)
2. RHNewfie & Faith - Not Sure
3. DragonMan & Josie
4. Mtmouse
5. str8edg - in spirit 
6. Mr. & Ms. Detroitpha357 (maybe mo & pops)
7. Kidrock-First day of summer for me. It will be one hecka of a blast
8. Bear
9. sailchaser and Mrs.
10. Sancho??
11. James??
12. Conch??
13. JPH & Guest?
14. Mark?
15. Shaerza (overnite) (Golf)

update.....*everyone please bring your lawn chairs*
food: my home made chili and rolls
BBQ hot dogs, and maybe some italian sausage
chicken wings
potatoe salad
cole slaw
desserts???????????????????
booze: I will have pop; some port..just not 6 grapes (yet)
if ya want anything else its BYOB

IMPORTANT.....NO WALNUTS OR PEANUTS PLEASE!!!!!!!!


----------



## RHNewfie

Extended forecast is not friendly, I have a garden tent thingy that I will toss in the trunk!


----------



## shaerza

RHNewfie said:


> Extended forecast is not friendly, I have a garden tent thingy that I will toss in the trunk!


Yeah i just checked it again today


----------



## RHNewfie

Bah, that's a week away, if we have the supplies we can go rain or shine!

Dave, what kinda yard space do you have? Enough for a couple of garden tents?


----------



## White97Jimmy

Things are looking better for me. I think I may have Friday off now. I won't be able to stay too late though cuz I have to work really early on Sat.


----------



## White97Jimmy

Dave- Can you PM me with your addy, that way I can just pop it into my GPS. Thx.


----------



## shaggy

maybe a clairification is in order....this, by my understanding is on may 3rd....SATURDAY


----------



## RHNewfie

I'm with you Mike!!


----------



## Kidrock387

MMMMM CIGARSSSSSSSSSSS :dr:dr:dr


Dave I'll bring some food no worries



Yes Mike I'll bring some oreos


----------



## White97Jimmy

shaggy said:


> maybe a clairification is in order....this, by my understanding is on may 3rd....SATURDAY


That might be my fault...I was just going by what was posted on the first page...which said May 2nd. If its on Saturday, that would work better for me anyway.


----------



## Conch Republican

Jimmy - can you send me the Addy when you get it?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Got the green light to be off call today (; its a go4us. Man I think i've herfed every weekend4the last 4weekendssss but i've been waiting on this1. 

OldSailor I didn't get a chance to check with canadian customs so if I get locked-up 4the bottles of port ill be bringing over ill be moving to canada to avoid prosecution (;


----------



## Ms. Detroit

ZYA_LTR said:


> I'm still up in the air, i haven't been on the board much, i've been trying to get the house ready to sell, and tending to the pregnant wife......
> 
> BTW, we went to the Doctor yesterday, and we found out IT'S A BOY!!!
> 
> WooHoo
> 
> Now to start buying golf clubs, guns, and a pair of camo onesies.
> 
> I'll touch base with James to see if he is going, and try to carpool with him if the wife let's me go. I honestly don't think i have smoked since the Feb. 2nd Herf, and only seen some of the crew like once or twice since then up at the outlet.
> 
> The wife is still on me to quit before the baby is born, i dunno, we'll ha ve to see what happens.


Congrats on the boy!!!! Hang in there:chk:chk


----------



## 357

James, you still looking for someone to carpool with?

Looks like I may be able to make it after all. I should know for sure tomorrow.

Mike


----------



## sailchaser

Craziness at the Orange Box thought I was going to have to miss this one  but worked a couple of doubles and overnights :hnand got it worked out with the new big cheese. Kat did same with her new job and were looking forward to sat.:chk:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357

357 said:


> James, you still looking for someone to carpool with?
> 
> Looks like I may be able to make it after all. I should know for sure tomorrow.
> 
> Mike


I know maurice is looking for someone to carpool with


----------



## Old Sailor

Don't forget your lawn chairs!!!! if it rains we will :ss:ali the garage.......let the games begin:chk:chk:chk


----------



## 357

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I know maurice is looking for someone to carpool with


That would be great. PM sent to both Mo and James.


----------



## Jbailey

Talking with Jon (Kidrock) might be coming up with him.


----------



## Kidrock387

:tpd:


----------



## Old Sailor

Any one else, add your name please.

1. Shaggy (prolly overnite) (golf)
2. RHNewfie & Faith - Not Sure
3. DragonMan & Josie
4. Mtmouse
5. str8edg - in spirit 
6. Mr. & Ms. Detroitpha357 (maybe mo & pops)
7. Kidrock-First day of summer for me. It will be one hecka of a blast
8. Bear
9. sailchaser and Mrs.
10. Sancho??
11. James??
12. Conch??
13. JPH & Guest?
14. Mark?
15. Shaerza (overnite) (Golf)
16. Jbailey
17. 357

update.....*everyone please bring your lawn chairs*
food: my home made chili and rolls
BBQ hot dogs, and maybe some italian sausage
chicken wings
potatoe salad
cole slaw
desserts???????????????????
booze: I will have pop; some port..just not 6 grapes (yet)
if ya want anything else its BYOB

IMPORTANT.....NO WALNUTS OR PEANUTS PLEASE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Sailor

RHNewfie said:


> Extended forecast is not friendly, I have a garden tent thingy that I will toss in the trunk!


great!!!:tu:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

Kidrock387 said:


> MMMMM CIGARSSSSSSSSSSS :dr:dr:dr
> 
> Dave I'll bring some food no worries
> 
> Yes Mike I'll bring some oreos


:tu:tu:tu


----------



## shaggy

how many hours till kick off????


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> Hmmmm, May 3rd........I'll remember that day.
> 
> Ron
> 
> Note to self: Remember the flag this time, DAMN IT!!!!!!


reminder................remember the flag


----------



## Conch Republican

Mark and Guest :tu


----------



## Old Sailor

snkbyt said:


> reminder................remember the flag


Flag?? oh ya.....Canadian Flag...yup got it.:r:r


----------



## sailchaser

Old Sailor said:


> great!!!:tu:tu


got one also its the travel herf,car show,ect. tent awning thingy as Kat calls it
RC on the way


----------



## Old Sailor

:chk:chk36 HOURS TA GO!!!:chk:chk

Any time after noon is fine with me.:tu


----------



## snkbyt

enjoy and smoke 1 for me :ss


----------



## RHNewfie

I will toss a heater in the trunk too just in case!


----------



## Old Sailor

snkbyt said:


> enjoy and smoke 1 for me :ss


You got it Alex.:ss:ss


----------



## RHNewfie

Cigars - check
Tent - Check
Chairs - Check
Beverages - Check
Dessert - Check
Bombs - CHECK!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Conch Republican

Anyone coming from Mich past the Smoker's Outlet? PM me!


----------



## Old Sailor

Home made rolls....check
Chilli cookin.....check
Cuban Humi loaded....check

:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk

ball cap from Booker.....priceless:ss


----------



## 357

Conch Republican said:


> Anyone coming from Mich past the Smoker's Outlet? PM me!


I'm definitely going, but not until a little later in the day. I'm still looking for someone to carpool with. PM sent.


----------



## shaggy

how many hours????


----------



## Kidrock387

what time is this shin dig starting? Where can I get Daves Addy at for a map?


Thanks,

Jon


----------



## Old Sailor

:chk:chk 15 HOURS :chk:chk

NOTE: IF YOU CAN'T FIND ANY PARKING ON THE STREET, YOU CAN ALWAYS PARK OVER AT THE TRAIN STATION JUST OVER ON LANSDOWN ST. AND WALK OVER, CUT THROUGH TO MY STREET JUST PAST THE PLUMBING PLACE....:tu


----------



## 357

Kidrock387 said:


> what time is this shin dig starting? Where can I get Daves Addy at for a map?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jon


I need this info too...

I can't leave home until about 6 or 6:30PM, so I'm guessing I'll be a little late.


----------



## Old Sailor

PM sent..........any time after noon!!!:ss:ss


----------



## shaggy

Old Sailor said:


> PM sent..........any time after noon!!!:ss:ss


i will see ya around 6 am for bacon


----------



## DragonMan

Old Sailor said:


> PM sent..........any time after noon!!!:ss:ss


I better leave before midnight to make it on time!!!


----------



## Kidrock387

Is there a grocery store near your house Dave?


----------



## Kidrock387

Is there really a herf tomorow?


----------



## 357

I stayed in Leamington this past winter. There's an A & P grocery store, and a Wal-Mart in town. Not sure how close this is to Dave's, I haven't MapQuest'd it yet.


----------



## Old Sailor

Kidrock387 said:


> Is there a grocery store near your house Dave?


Yup, go east on Main street past high school, Zehr's is on the left past 2nd set of stop lights.


----------



## DonWeb

Sounds like it's gonna be a good one!

Have a great time folks.


----------



## Jbailey

I'm out, have fun guys!


----------



## GWN

Enjoy guys. Wish I could be there.


----------



## sailchaser

Just finished my 3rd double shift in 3 days going to get a few hours sleep the load the car and drive like :zand go to a herf with my Bride :ss:chk


----------



## shaggy

i am outside but i dont smell any bacon......i guess i will go back home till 1ish...:r


----------



## RHNewfie

We shoulda thought to get some US botls to grab some of those free usps shipping boxes!

See everyone soon!!


----------



## sailchaser

I'll bring a pack of 25 :tu


----------



## Old Sailor

:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## freakygar

If you guys can please post a pic or two during the day say I can feel like I'm there.

Thanks!!

Al


----------



## DragonMan

I'll be heading out shortly!!! :tu :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> :chk:chk 15 HOURS :chk:chk
> 
> NOTE: IF YOU CAN'T FIND ANY PARKING ON THE STREET, YOU CAN ALWAYS PARK OVER AT THE TRAIN STATION JUST OVER ON LANSDOWN ST. AND WALK OVER, CUT THROUGH TO MY STREET JUST PAST THE PLUMBING PLACE....:tu


Man i have2walk2this herf



sailchaser said:


> the load the car and drive like :zand go to a herf with my Bride :ss:chk


So your coming now



RHNewfie said:


> We shoulda thought to get some US botls to grab some of those free usps shipping boxes!
> 
> See everyone soon!!


How many do yall need.



ahc4353 said:


> If you guys can please post a pic or two during the day say I can feel like I'm there.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Al


Nope


----------



## RHNewfie

As many as are convenient for you to bring ;-)

We are on the road now... Gotta love the Blackberry!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

RHNewfie said:


> As many as are convenient for you to bring ;-)
> 
> We are on the road now... Gotta love the Blackberry!!


It shouldnt be a problem with customs if I bring a few boxes should it?


----------



## Old Sailor

I fthere is room Booker, park in driveway:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> It shouldnt be a problem with customs if I bring a few boxes should it?


nope


----------



## RHNewfie

How's the weather there  any arrivals yet?


----------



## Old Sailor

no one here yet.....off and on rain


----------



## sailchaser

Up Loaded and on the way :tu


----------



## Mtmouse

It doesn't look like I'm going to be able to make it. I'm stuck at work and it doesn't look like I will be able to get out early.


----------



## Old Sailor

Mtmouse said:


> It doesn't look like I'm going to be able to make it. I'm stuck at work and it doesn't look like I will be able to get out early.


Can show up later if ya want Tim....your call:tu


----------



## Mtmouse

Old Sailor said:


> Can show up later if ya want Tim....your call:tu


We'll see, PM your address and if I can work it out I'll just go from work.


----------



## Old Sailor




----------



## paul95se

C'mon. Lets some some pre-herf pics of the spread :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> I fthere is room Booker, park in driveway:tu


IF theres room packing bags now



paul95se said:


> C'mon. Lets some some pre-herf pics of the spread :tu


I thought you were coming


----------



## Old Sailor

come your late:r


----------



## snkbyt

Old Sailor said:


> come your late:r


hows the herf going?


----------



## freakygar

The FOG getting with his new camcorder getting some film of his HERF.










Typical. Photos are as as slow as everything else he does. 

Al


----------



## Old Sailor

Well, I must say that this was a most fantastic herf........even though it rain for most of it, everyone had a great time.
Booker, Ms Detroit (Leslie), Sailchaser and Sailkat, Shaggy, Rhnewfie & Faith, Dragonman, Conch Republican, Kidrock, 357, Justin, Buzzman....all showed up.
The many bottles of Port, wings, BBQ dogs and sausage, chili, potatoe salad, coleslaw, rolls, vegetable tray, chips and dip, and desserts.:dr

Cuban cigars a plenty where smoked and exchanged. A most enjoyable time.
Thanks to all that showed, you made my first herf a memorable one for sure. I will post some pics tomorrow, just finished cleanning up and am woreout.:ss:ss:ss


----------



## freakygar

Sounds great! Looking forward to the pics.

Thanks for the update Dave.


----------



## sailchaser

Old Sailor said:


> Well, I must say that this was a most fantastic herf........even though it rain for most of it, everyone had a great time.
> Booker, Ms Detroit (Leslie), Sailchaser and Sailkat, Shaggy, Rhnewfie & Faith, Dragonman, Conch Republican, Kidrock, 357, Justin, Buzzman....all showed up.
> The many bottles of Port, wings, BBQ dogs and sausage, chili, potatoe salad, coleslaw, rolls, vegetable tray, chips and dip, and desserts.:dr
> 
> Cuban cigars a plenty where smoked and exchanged. A most enjoyable time.
> Thanks to all that showed, you made my first herf a memorable one for sure. I will post some pics tomorrow, just finished cleanning up and am woreout.:ss:ss:ss


Dave you and Gail did a stand up job :tu:tu:tu, Thanks for every thing 
worth a lifetime of stories and get to know everyone even better, food smokes,grilled food and everything else was great ,will also post pics in the am.
:ssgoing to catch up on some needed but there was no way in hell I'd would have missed it


----------



## shaggy

are we gonna start the new thread....."things overheard at daves herf" or shall we just do it here??? :r:r

great time dave and gail as expected.....:tu
seems like it was a great kick off to the herf season in the north.....whens the next one????


thanks for the hospitality dave and to all the others who showed up for the compainionship


oh yea...the herf dialin was great......"i am not asshat" :r


----------



## buzzman600

Old Sailor said:


> Well, I must say that this was a most fantastic herf........even though it rain for most of it, everyone had a great time.
> Booker, Ms Detroit (Leslie), Sailchaser and Sailkat, Shaggy, Rhnewfie & Faith, Dragonman, Conch Republican, Kidrock, 357, Justin, Buzzman....all showed up.
> The many bottles of Port, wings, BBQ dogs and sausage, chili, potatoe salad, coleslaw, rolls, vegetable tray, chips and dip, and desserts.:dr
> 
> Cuban cigars a plenty where smoked and exchanged. A most enjoyable time.
> Thanks to all that showed, you made my first herf a memorable one for sure. I will post some pics tomorrow, just finished cleanning up and am woreout.:ss:ss:ss


Thanks Dave and Gail for the great time, I 2 will post pics in the AM

peace
scott


----------



## shaggy

seein how all the old fuddy duddies are goin to bed i will give ya some pics...


here is newfie, conch republican, kidrock, buzzman, dave and kat


this is conch crank callin str8edge


this is conchs friend (i know hard to believe he has one) i think his name was jess,dragonman tellin the story of the tunnel, booker have some of the great food (imagine that,,,booker eatin) 


jessie, nick (still tellin the tale), conch, booker and kidrock


jessie, kidrock and buzzman


----------



## shaggy

dave lookin kinda cranky


sailchaser, gail, and dragonman (imagine that,,, nick eating)


nick stradleing the nieghbours dog.....i think dave may have to move


newfie and booker tryin to fix the horn,,,,,,i dont think dave knew about that


kat and sailchaser accepting defeat and the flag of their new nation, presented by our leader dave


----------



## Jbailey

Looks like a blast! Glad everyone had a good time.


----------



## DragonMan

Thanks Dave and Gail for your hospitality, it was a great herf!!! I really enjoyed the company, food and cigars. I can't wait for the next one!! I'll post some pictures tomorrow, I have to get some sleep. 


:tu :tu


----------



## Mtmouse

Looks like you guys had a great time.:tu 

I'm sorry I couldn't get free to get there.


----------



## shaggy

DragonMan said:


> Thanks Dave and Gail for your hospitality, it was a great herf!!! I really enjoyed the company, food and *cigars*. I can't wait for the next one!! I'll post some pictures tomorrow, I have to get some sleep.
> 
> :tu :tu


:r:r:r yea right....:r:r:r

nick home around 5am,,,,sounds about right,,,,,,


----------



## Sailkat

Thanks Dave, Gail and family! :tu
We had a wonderful time! 
Nothing better than good friends, good food, good smokes and good laughs! :ss

It rained? 

Go herf dialing!!:chk


----------



## RHNewfie

Well that's another herf in the books! Thank you so much for the hospitality Dave and Gail! Faith and I had a great time! There were fantastic cigars, fantastic food, and fantastic friends! It was great to put some faces to some names! Faith and I had a fantastic time and are already looking forward to seeing you all in June!!

Mark - you keep yours and leave Jon's alone!!
Dave - we know it's the biggest!

We will post some pictures when we get them from the camera!


----------



## buzzman600

buzzman600 said:


> Thanks Dave and Gail for the great time, I 2 will post pics in the AM
> 
> peace
> scott


here are the pics












































Thanks again Dave & Gail :tu:tu:tu


----------



## sailchaser

Here some more









Daves Humi open to ALL!!










The Great Eats,Chili,Dogs,Sausage,Vegies,Fudge Brownies,Pie,Chips.Home Made Rolls:dr,and munchies



















the Great Gals that Herfed with us


----------



## sailchaser

The adventures of Nick









I might Like this one








Ya! I Like it









Better call my friends and tell them









Got a stick from a freind










Mabey I visit the Next door Porch









I was never next door


----------



## sailchaser

Yep I got more,









Dave,Gail and family putting up with the gang,








Booker and Dave









Justin and Buzzman









Humi #7 for Shaggy next to Kid Rock









Booker and Old Sailor








Part of the Gang ,Old Sailor,Dragonman,NewFire,Conch Rep.








Booker getting a little chow


----------



## sailchaser

more of the gang









A sealed deal for a planned bombing run with international alliances









Dave Sums the Herf up with a Thumbs up for some of the final smokes of the day,
Let's Go Herf dialing!!!


----------



## SmokeyNL

nice pics, thanks for sharing:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

Man what a herf!!!! A great time with great friends. Seems like I had to keep tellin everyone my cuban humi is open...imagine that.:r


----------



## Old Sailor

More pics


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> More pics


Why are the only pic's of me are me eating
I did stop2have a smoke u know


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Why are the only pic's of me are me eating
> I did stop2have a smoke u know


:r:r:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> More pics





Old Sailor said:


> :r:r:r


Whats funny Dave I did have a cigar


----------



## Old Sailor

Booker, you where out eatten by Nick....I don't know where he was puttin it, but you must have been on a diet!:r

Great havin ya over my friend, I really enjoyed it. :tu:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> Booker, you where out eatten by Nick....I don't know where he was puttin it, but you must have been on a diet!:r
> 
> Great havin ya over my friend, I really enjoyed it. :tu:tu


I had a spy cam on the side of your house and I know where he was putting them:BS
Diet yes im getting my sexy on for the August herf:chk


----------



## Bear

Looks like you guys had a blst (was there ever any doubt?).
It's too bad I couldn't make it... oh well, the nex bug one is at Jeff's right?


----------



## 357

Dave,

I really had a great time. Thanks for hosting a fantastic herf. It was nice meeting you, Gail, DragonMan, KidRock, Buzzman, Conch, Shaggy, Justin, Sailkat and Ms Detroit. It was good seeing a couple familiar faces too (Booker & Sailchaser)

I must also say thanks for all the cigars that were gifted to me. 5 seconds after I introduced myself I was hit with a barrage of both CCs and NCs, each a premium stick. I smoked 3 CCs and I had to peel a few more labels just to make sure I didn't have any trouble at the border. Once again the generosity of the CS gorillas never ceases to amaze me.

I can't wait to host a large herf like this at my place. I'm about 20 minutes from the tunnel and 25 from the bridge. I will look for a date that's good and post it with a couple weeks notice.

Thanks again Dave for hosting, and the great smokes. Again, it was nice meeting all of you guys/gals.

Mike


----------



## Old Sailor

Bear said:


> Looks like you guys had a blst (was there ever any doubt?).
> It's too bad I couldn't make it... oh well, the nex bug one is at Jeff's right?


:tu:tu Hope ya can make it Marc, need someone to keep an eye on Nick!:r


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I had a spy cam on the side of your house and I know where he was putting them:BS
> Diet yes im getting my sexy on for the August herf:chk


He was tryin ta feed that dog next door:r


----------



## Old Sailor

I think the best part was herf phoning....Booker would give Conch a number to call and not tell him the right name!! :r:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> He was tryin ta feed that dog next door:r


I think the dog feed him, im sure he's:BSright now:hn



Old Sailor said:


> I think the best part was herf phoning....Booker would give Conch a number to call and not tell him the right name!! :r:r


Whats a herf without herf dialing
The said part is no1would answer his calls:bn


----------



## snkbyt

looks like y'all had a good time............we too did herf crank calls

next time answer when we call back


----------



## shaggy

snkbyt said:


> looks like y'all had a good time............we too did herf crank calls
> 
> next time answer when we call back


we knew it was u :r

and quit stealin our ideas


----------



## snkbyt

shaggy said:


> we knew it was u :r
> 
> and quit stealin our ideas


we did our calls between 3 & 6 pm


----------



## GTCanuk

I am going to have to try to make it for the next one and meet everybody. Look's like a good time had by all!:bl


----------



## Old Sailor

Gottch Mike:r:r Oh, Mike....after ya left we changed it to what Shaggy said at the herf!:chk:chk


----------



## snkbyt

Old Sailor said:


> Gottch Mike:r:r Oh, Mike....after ya left we changed it to what Shaggy said at the herf!:chk:chk


DAVE!................how ya doing?............herf on 7/19 if ya can make it


----------



## Old Sailor

With the wife being off work for a month and off 2 more weeks, she says no $$$$; I soo much wanted to make this one......I'm not done working on her yet.....keep your fingers crossed.:tu


----------



## snkbyt

Old Sailor said:


> With the wife being off work for a month and off 2 more weeks, she says no $$$$; I soo much wanted to make this one......I'm not done working on her yet.....keep your fingers crossed.:tu


will keep'em crossed


----------



## Coach

looks like you all had a great time. makes me mad that i couldn't come but then again i'll probably see most of you at the Shack in Aug(really upset that you can't make it Ol'Sailor,,,well guess that means i'll just have to send you your gift........ pm me you addy please.


----------



## Old Sailor

:tu:tu


----------



## The Professor

Looked like a great time! Thanks for the herf-dial. :tu


----------



## Conch Republican

Wow! What a great time!! The food was good, hospitality was great, and the comraderie - priceless!!!!

Glad to see Gail is up and around Dave! My buddy Jestin (Yes, thats the correct spelling, but he doesn't mind being called anything that is not obscene :ss ) thought we were all pretty funny! He appreciated being a part of it, and has stories to take back home about NiiiiiiiiiiiiiiCOLA (and the dalmation) !!


----------



## Old Sailor

Conch Republican said:


> Wow! What a great time!! The food was good, hospitality was great, and the comraderie - priceless!!!!
> 
> Glad to see Gail is up and around Dave! My buddy Jestin (Yes, thats the correct spelling, but he doesn't mind being called anything that is not obscene :ss ) thought we were all pretty funny! He appreciated being a part of it, and has stories to take back home about* NiiiiiiiiiiiiiiCOLA* (and the dalmation) !!


:r:r:r:r


----------



## freakygar

Old Sailor said:


> With the wife being off work for a month and off 2 more weeks, she says no $$$$; I soo much wanted to make this one......I'm not done working on her yet.....keep your fingers crossed.:tu


WUSS! :ss


----------



## Old Sailor

Al, I still have your addy!!:tg:tg:ss


----------



## DragonMan

Here are a few pictures I took of the herf.

Here's our gracious host Dave (Old Sailor) and Chris (Sailchaser) 


Mike (Shaggy) enjoying a cigar



Booker pouring himself some port to go with his chili. Mark (Conch Republican), Jeff (RHNewfie) upset that he's not smoking a cigar. Kath (Sailkat), Jestin and Jon (Kidrock)


The lovely ladies who put up with us. Gail, Kath, Les (Ms. Detroit) and Faith


Mark, Jeff and Gail


Scott (Buzzman600) relaxing


Mike and Booker


----------



## Old Sailor

Booker wishin he had a 3rd arm!:r


----------



## DragonMan

Some of our liquid refreshments


Chris tooting his horn


Booker enjoying a cigar and Jeff still upset he's not smoking!!:r


A flag.......


The Stinky....


Thanks again Dave and Gail for a great time!!! :tu:tu


----------



## SilverFox

Now that is something I would have liked to have been able to attend.

Just a point of note after looking through the pics.

Dave if that is you having a good time I never want to see you angry....................holy crow old man crack a smile will ya :ss

Looks like a first class Herf you put on there Sailor, even if the DragonMan was trying to smoke the dog??


----------



## weetone

That looked like a hell of a time. Old Sailor, you are the man, no disputing it. I hope someday I'll be able to join you fellas for a herf.


----------



## Old Sailor

silverfox67 said:


> Now that is something I would have liked to have been able to attend.
> 
> Just a point of note after looking through the pics.
> 
> Dave if that is you having a good time I never want to see you angry....................holy crow old man crack a smile will ya :ss
> 
> Looks like a first class Herf you put on there Sailor, even if the DragonMan was trying to smoke the dog??


I was smilin :r:r


----------



## weak_link

Looks just like one of our Northern California Herfs, just different faces. 

Glad you guys had a blast.
:tu:bl


----------



## Kidrock387

First off I would like to thank Dave and Gail for opening there home to us. The food was super tastey.....That chili :dr:dr.


I would like to take a moment and thank the following people for their contributions.......Booker, Ms Detroit (Leslie), Sailchaser and Sailkat, Shaggy, Rhnewfie & Faith, Dragonman, Conch Republican, 357, Justin, Buzzman.


I have to thank Jeff & Faith for the Killkenny! 

Also a special thank you to Mark AKA Conch Republican for the super nice fifth of single malt....way above my man


Booker and Nic Thanks for the sticks

Mike...Nice trade! more like bommmmmmmmbbbbbbb

I will be posting pictures either tonight or tomorow stay tuned......



MMMMMMMMMMMHMMMMMMMMMMMMM CHILI :dr:dr


----------



## Kidrock387

If you look real close at the photos of me (Kidrock), it seems that I have a lovely small bald spot on the back of my head :r


----------



## Conch Republican

That's from where we had to slap you to save some chili for the rest of us! :ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

Conch Republican said:


> That's from where we had to slap you to save some chili for the rest of us! :ss:ss:ss:ss


:tpd: Jon and NIIIICCCOOOOOOOLLLAAAAA:r


----------



## Old Sailor

Gail and I had a great time, was glad the 3 ladies showed up to keep Gail company, she's gettin bored not being able to do much yet.
Tom....smoked a Sig II for ya :dr:dr
Alex....it was a GOF gifted to me by Conch, many Thanks bro.:dr:dr:dr


----------



## Ms. Detroit

Super Special Thank You to Dave and his Wife for inviting us into their home!!:chk:chk

I had a great time and can't wait for the next herf!!!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ms. Detroit said:


> Super Special Thank You to Dave and his Wife for inviting us into their home!!:chk:chk
> 
> *I had a great time and can't wait for the next herf*!!!!


Hey slow down a lil bit your getting out control. 
(what i ment2say) Your taking all of my friendsthey like you more then me:bn
PS: OldSailor I havent forgot about the nice words you said to my girl I might have to take it to the streets:SM:sl:bx


----------



## Old Sailor

:chk:chk:chk:tg :r

Book, you and Leslie are always welcome!!!!


----------



## Conch Republican

Old Sailor said:


> :chk:chk:chk:tg :r
> 
> Book, you and Leslie are always welcome!!!!


Yeah, she DEFINATELY is the better half!! :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

:r


Conch Republican said:


> Yeah, she DEFINATELY is the better half!! :ss


:fu


----------

